# Thanks demo guys/remodelers...



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Service call at a grocery store chain, we lost scale communication in a few departments.

Ok, usually 1 or 2 go down and I get a call... Open construction curtain and head upstairs to find this, pretty much all data destroyed. Fun day


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe they thought no one would notice???


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Opening a drop ceiling and seeing that gives me menstrual cramps. I do not enjoy doing that work.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> Opening a drop ceiling and seeing that gives me menstrual cramps. I do not enjoy doing that work.


It wasn't a drop, it was up a ladder and a second floor behind the facade, I was walking around thinking am I getting punked? No one would really do this in a functioning store??


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> ..No one would really do this in a functioning store??


 Never underestimate the power of a dumb guy with a big hammer. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

And those guys complain about their pay,,,,


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> Never underestimate the power of a dumb guy with a big hammer. :laughing:


After the demo guys arrived I quickly deduced what happened, looked like quite a "motley crew" to be polite


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

It's always fun going behind someone after they demo everything. Definitely a pain in the neck


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> After the demo guys arrived I quickly deduced what happened, looked like quite a "motley crew" to be polite


they just started cutting and hacking


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Service call at a grocery store chain, we lost scale communication in a few departments.
> 
> Ok, usually 1 or 2 go down and I get a call... Open construction curtain and head upstairs to find this, pretty much all data destroyed. Fun day
> 
> ...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

ampman said:


> they just started cutting and hacking


I'm guessing they applied for demo work and assumed we're here to demo so lets have at it lol


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Assume all services are live! 


assume all services are live

assume all services are live


----------

